# 5/26 flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

saw very little wind so could not stand it and we hit the water at about 10 last night. Good tide and perfect wind but still very muddy in the bayou.Waded around a little and found a few good pockets of clean water and by midnight had 18 nice flatties on the stringers. Called it a night at that point as we had plenty. Most from 13 to 16 inches with a couple at 18 and 3 that went 21-22 inches. Think we got there about an hour to late as there were defined beds everywhere so if the winds are light again tonight gonna try to get down there about 8:30 and see if we can really get into them.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch. In the bayou eh?


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad to see the report going to try and go this weekend around panama city, excellent job :clap:clap


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice mess of flat fish:takephoto:clap


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess there. You still hangin around Miss.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mess of Flatfish!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome job...makes me want to park the boat and get to wading.


----------



## vikingfan (Nov 4, 2008)

what bayou were you fishing and what did you use for bait?


----------



## TheMacOz (May 29, 2009)

We are coming to Navarre for the first time on vacation this year. Any tips on making sure we can get in some good fishing?



We will be staying out on Santa Rosa Island and we don't have a boat. However, we are open to suggestions on fishing trips and guides.



We've certainly never tried gigging for flounder and it sounds like a blast.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

as far as I know the bayou is not named....really small and cannot be accessed by boat except at high tide then its to deep to flounder in anyway...only good on low tide and then only by walking. No bait. Gig.


----------

